# All in a day's work.



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Knocking out a floor or residential units in 4 days. 16 units total per floor.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Time to hang some pipe.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Better you then me my friend! I don’t like being married to one job for more than a couple of days.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> Better you then me my friend! I don’t like being married to one job for more than a couple of days.


Ditto that my brother. I'm a hit it then quit it kind of guy!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I like to say the only good thing about a finish is you’re done with the BS.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Dat CU tho!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I make like 82 bucks an hour to pipe inwall water. This is just peachy for me through the winter.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Flyout95 said:


> I make like 82 bucks an hour to pipe inwall water. This is just peachy for me through the winter.


****ing love it bro. **** without guys like you I would not have a job! Dare I ask.....


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

.....Propress or sweat/brakes?
Post pics of that installed!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sweat. I'm in Chicago. It's all sweat and lead and oakum. The animal fittings and starters are screw pipe on the DWV. I'll snap some pics Monday. The inwall ain't fancy and it ain't all clean. 



5onthefloor said:


> .....Propress or sweat/brakes?
> Post pics of that installed!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

5onthefloor said:


> Flyout95 said:
> 
> 
> > I make like 82 bucks an hour to pipe inwall water. This is just peachy for me through the winter.
> ...


You wouldn't have a job?


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Flyout95 said:


> You wouldn't have a job?


Yah bro I do service. Haven't done construction in over ten years! Somebody's gotta service and maintain all that pipe

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> *The inwall ain't fancy and it ain't all clean.*


Why not, tight schedule? Is any of it prefabbed?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> Flyout95 said:
> 
> 
> > *The inwall ain't fancy and it ain't all clean.*
> ...


The shower and tub valves are tabbed at the shop. Things are looking a little tighter now. We pulled off last week to let the carpenter's get ahead.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Flyout!!!! No glue sniffing pipes on the job??

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Gal and Durham vent?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Flyout95 said:


> The shower and tub valves are tabbed at the shop. Things are looking a little tighter now. We pulled off last week to let the carpenter's get ahead.


Just looking at the first picture made me think of how long it’s been since I did a repipe in all copper.... my best guess is ‘08 or ‘09?


----------



## bestplumberstsv (Jul 30, 2018)

Love the Morning wood picture!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

bestplumberstsv said:


> Love the Morning wood picture!



you need to change your location to trollsville.....


----------

